# 1.9.16.1 Voice to text / voice recognition.....



## kenjunior (Aug 29, 2011)

Up until this release I could tap the microphone on the keyboard and talk to my phone for input. Its gone, I can't make it work. I have installed google voice and google talk, its still gone. I tap the microphone, nothing happens. No FC, no errors, nothing happens.

Any suggestions?

You don't know how cool it is setting at a poker table and telling your phone to turn up the air conditioner, no one realized that I was simply sending a text message to my wife. I need my coolness back, on all levels.

KJ


----------



## goatastic (Jun 23, 2011)

I see that you installed google voice. Did you install voice search? If I remember correctly that is the one you need for the speech to text to function.


----------



## mej284 (Aug 13, 2011)

How do you even get the microphone back


----------



## kenjunior (Aug 29, 2011)

You got it! Thank you!!!! WTF is up with google splitting apps.


----------



## kenjunior (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, it sort of works.

I am using SWYPE and that works just fine, I touch the microphone, I get the 'old' version of the voice richter scale and if I say anything, it jumps around as expected but it will never "type" it for me. Just goes back to the keyboard. Tried several ways but never get it to work.

KJ


----------



## Gobbles23 (Aug 29, 2011)

"kenjunior said:


> Well, it sort of works.
> 
> I am using SWYPE and that works just fine, I touch the microphone, I get the 'old' version of the voice richter scale and if I say anything, it jumps around as expected but it will never "type" it for me. Just goes back to the keyboard. Tried several ways but never get it to work.
> 
> KJ


Try reinstalling Swype.

I just tried the voice input and it does work on my phone from Swype.


----------

